# POSSIBLE EARLY AUGUST GOOSE SEASON



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

HELLO EVERYONE
im writing this to see if anyone else has heard rumors of an early august goose season in 06 ,wondering what the noise is all about?any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

I also have heard that the feds are proposing an earlier august season, but leaving the details up to the individual states. Its still early and I'm sure we'll be hearing more about it soon. I"ll anything that comes my way.


----------



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

that would be kinda cool,more time to take the kids hunting and let them see what its all about


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry,

I'd never agree to this.....in theory if would be nice to get the seasons rolling earlier.....but.

The misquitos are so bad in September right now, I'd hate to see what it would be like to have a rainy August. Anyone remember 90+ days as late as Labor Day.....I do.

The heat would make it down right ugly out there...bad enough in September.

Ever clean geese with pinfeathers in Sept.....what do you think Augest geese would look like?

Not to mention that after shootng at the geese for the 2 weeks of early (Sept) season now the geese get real educated real fast.....let's not educate them any earlier.

I'd say we should let the USFW round them up on the golf courses when they are in molt and destroy them then......let's not screw around with the early goose seasons.


----------



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

i totally disagree with ya,nice day cool blind ,some bug juice what a treat and ya only educate them if ya miss,but the kids love goin,and they cant get enough of it


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Let the state dictate where increased harvest is really needed.From what I and many others have seen,the goal of the early goose season is working the way it is allready set up.Has anyone else noticed drastic increases in local canada geese in the last two years?Between the farmers and hunters taking geese I have noticed substancial decreases.Leave the august opener for areas that are having severe problems such as golf courses,or any urban area that is having problems.We dont need the E-callers for canadas,or a season targeting flightless birds uke: .


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Screw the stupid golf courses. I don't know why everything has to cater towards them. I say round up the birds and don't destroy them :eyeroll: . Relocate them to parts of the state that need them or don't have as many, to the refuges or to other states. Also I agree they should raise the limit.

I don't agree with the season being pushed to Aug but if it is I don't think the heat, pin feathers or the bugs are going to stop me. I rather it be me and other hunters than the farmers and their rifles.


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

Alright I found the article in the winter issure of waterfowler.com, I'll type it in for those of you who don't get the magazine....
In the final Enviromental Impact Statement released by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service (usfws), waterfowlers may again be the key tool in helping maintain healthy goose populations.
Under the preferred alternative, a special season on resident Canada geese could open as early as August 1st of 2006 and allow hunters to employ methods otherwise restricted in the taking of migratory game birds.
With resident goose populations growing at an unhealthy rate, 5% over the last ten years in the Mississippi flyway, for example, the USFWS has proposed a special Management Take of resident Canada geese during the month of August, when migrant geese are still on the northern breeding grounds.
Under the proposal hunters could be allowed to use electronic calls and unplugged shotguns with shooting hours being extended to thirty minutes after sunset. Individual state wildlife agencies would be responsible for the final details of the new Management Takes.
Only State wildlife agencies and Tribal entities in the Atlantic, Central, and Mississippi Flyway could implement these components for resident Canada geese. The Pacific Flyway requested their states not be included because they have fewer issues with resident Canada geese. For agricultural issues, states in the Pacific Flyway will continue to apply for federal permits.

That is the entire article and if I run accross some more info I will keep it posted. Hope that helps everyone.

In my mind August is a bit early, but if they open it up I'll keep shooting. :sniper:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I've been following the topic and yes the USFWS gave the ok for the earlier season dates but its now up to states whether they are going to implement these laws or not. Personally I say why not give us the 2 extra weeks to pound the birds. There are so many locals and i agree i'd rather fight the skeeters and struggle with the pin feathers than know that farmers are shooting geese with rifles to bring the population down. I'm all in favor of a earlier season. 
As far as geese getting educated, its going to happen whether you open the season earlier or not. I don't see that being too much of a problem. 
:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The GNF has already come out with proposals for season openers for 2006.It says Sept 1.Of course it can still be changed.

I would be in favor of an Aug. season only so it can open on a Sat.It just doesn't seem fair to open a season on a weekday.So I would like to see it open on Sat. Aug. 26th instead of Frisay Sept 1.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Would adding a week or two cut the end of the season a week or 2 short? That would be disappointing to lose the late season, but then again, there's always room to travel elsewhere.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

I sure hope that it wouldn't affect the late season. That would be a big bummer.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I understand the whole purpose of the early season and I don't disagree with it. However, I would love to see an extra week or two at the end of the season. Maybe because I coach football and that ties up most of my fall so I mostly do later hunting! I would love to see an extra week or two at the end of the season, regardless of what they do at the beginning.


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

i have to disagree with the season, in my part of the country as soon as the early season opens all the local waterfowl leaves including the ducks because everyone jumps the roost day one. Its starting to make me mad since the only birds i see are the locals because the flights don't come through my hunting areas. its fustrating to go hunting on the first day of duck opener and not see a duck or goose because they already left the area

Yes, it would be good for the kids to get out there and hunt.

If they do go through it I hope they make a few tougher laws, ex. not being able to hunt over water for the early season, that way the roost isn't disturbed some areas in minnesota have this law and i wish it would be enforced in other areas


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

They should raise the limit! I am sure West Dakota would appreicate the business. :wink:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm definately not in favor of an earlier season, Sep. 1 is early enough.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes I wish they would extend the late season or even a spring season. I know I know I know you can't have a spring season cause of all the migrants are coming back through. I think that is a lame argument as the east coast has been doing it for years and it is not affecting anything.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Chris, 
No adding days for the early season is to cull the local resident geese only, thus it will not effect the regular goose season when the migrators are coming through.

Other Federal options besides an ealier opener are no plug, electronic callers allowed, hunting untill 1/2 hour after sundown.

The states can choose the options that they want.

I personally dislike very much the idea of elctronic calls for Canada geese. uke:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Start the season Sept. 1 and raise the limit. I wonder what reserach has been done with some of the areas that have a larger limit during the early season...


----------



## DLT (Apr 14, 2003)

This had to have been "in the works" for some time and should have been known as a possibility at the recent Advisory Meetings. WHY was this not brought up and discussed for input there??? Surely, the Department would have known this was being considered.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> . I wonder what reserach has been done with some of the areas that have a larger limit during the early season...


I know the east coast has been doing a lot of banding. I think ND needs to start spreading out across the state. Banding the honkers at Audubon is not enough in my opinion. They banded like 800 there this summer and I have not heard of many of them being killed. I don't know of any other major goose banding sites in the state. If I am wrong please let me know. Personally I think a lot of the local birds are hanging out in a certain part of the state till the end of the season making them local ND birds. One way to verify this would be to band them. If it was true they could leave that area open a bit longer. But I am no biologist so who knows.


----------



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

ok ok i wasnt trying to start an argument,just askin if anyone heard anything,pr had anydetails,personally the more nice days to hunt i take kids with me,when it gets nasty thats my goose killong time,i take kids cuz they absolutely love goin and seeing the birds up close and learning about them,bring a kid,a soda and some bug juice,and put them in the blind ,you have a memory for life.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

at NY we used to hunt spring canada geese feb or march short season becasue at east coast, we have a problem over population there and there are many bands I have got several time bands on east coast but not get chance to get in North Dakota bands.... Aug sound too early becasue it will be spoil meat when it is warm and bugs biting that is my optain


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree with Deltaboy......keep it September 1st and double the limit. How many days did we all have 35-40 geese on the ground after just an hour or so....could have shot many more most mornings.

This early season is another misguided attempt by the USFW service without asking for enough input.....you know, sort of like staying with the concept that if you don't shoot the ducks they will die anyway.....we need new blood in the fish and wildlife communities!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> How many days did we all have 35-40 geese on the ground after just an hour or so....could have shot many more most mornings.


Many Days!!!!!! Almost every day!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> > How many days did we all have 35-40 geese on the ground after just an hour or so....could have shot many more most mornings.
> 
> 
> Many Days!!!!!! Almost every day!!!


How many do you think we could have shot at the pea field?I can think of several times where we could have shot 10/person.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That pea field........... We could have shot 50 a piece that day!!! That was unreal!!!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

What pea field?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> What pea field?


exactly :gag:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Never Mind!!!! :wink:


----------

